# Anyone else having this problem with Human Proteine Folding?



## hat (Dec 2, 2009)

I came home from school today and opened up WCG to see what was going on, and I had 3 work units with the computing error error, and they were all human proteome folding. Wazzup?


----------



## MRCL (Dec 2, 2009)

So far nothing unusual here.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2009)

The guide to setting up WCG did say Human Proteome was the most error prone with OC. I chose to exclude them from my Projects. Have any change in clocks lately?


----------



## ERazer (Dec 2, 2009)

half the time i get error when im doing Human Proteine so i just dont que up for it


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 2, 2009)

Never had this problem with any project.But boinc manager don't download new jobs since sunday night ???


----------



## hat (Dec 2, 2009)

Hrm. It's possible that my hardware is wearing out and needs more voltage. I normally keep it at 3GHz on 1.3v, and it passed hours of OCCT Linpack there, but I _have_ had another weird problem with it other than this—it crashed on L4D once... hrm.

I'll have to feed it more. I certianly don't want to be sending in bad results...


----------



## RAMMIE (Dec 3, 2009)

hat said:


> I came home from school today and opened up WCG to see what was going on, and I had 3 work units with the computing error error, and they were all human proteome folding. Wazzup?



see #4
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1404241&postcount=1


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

HPF2 gives a lot of errors on a lot of machines, so I don't run it.  Unless you enjoy constantly babysitting your computers, I would unselect it


----------

